# Aquamist Group Buy



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Those who have sent me their names and phone numbers can now purchase their Aquamist kits from Brad at 816-333-6582. May 15th is the very LAST day to make your purchase.*
*Here are the definites:
2kjettaguy
Ginster99
Wild Monkey
rycou

If I got this wrong,







please let me know ASAP! Thanks







*

Retail is $450 for the 1s kit and $650 for the 2c kit. With 3 or more, there's a 10% discount. *GB price is $405 for the 1s and $585 for the 2c!*
















Details here: http://www.kcsaab.com/aquamist/website/sl/plist/pics/sys1s/sys1s.html 
For anyone interested, the 2c kit is multi-dimensional in that you can control the amount of water and when it comes on based on boost and the fuel injector duty cycle by splicing it to the fuel injection circuit (I used cylinder 1 injector). The benefit is that you can come on earlier with less water and add more water as the injector period increases. It retails for $650 complete, and can be an upgrade from the 1s. more info http://www.kcsaab.com/aquamist/website/sl/plist/frm.html 









*EDIT: I just want to start a list of people who have shown any "interest". This is not a commitment, just a contact list if the GB happens.
vausVR6
Jwchan
swett
Ginster99
redgti2.0
2kjettaguy
inovillo
Wild Monkey
RipThe5y5tem
*

*OK, here's the deal. Brad said he would go with 5 people or more. The discount is 10% off list. That's $405 for the 1s and $585 for the 2c. 
I need to set and end date and send him the names. You will deal with Brad directly, but I must have your name and send it to him first. I'm thinking of May 15th as the deadline--let me know if that's a problem, but it can't be indefinite. 
Brad has the kits in stock, but they sell fast. Bimmer guys like them a lot. Also, there will be only one GB this year. He won't do another for 12 months. And, if Neuspeed comes out with a kit, he won't do GBs, but will still sell at list.
If you are really interested, send me an email (and if you have already, send another.)*



[Modified by JettaRed, 9:11 PM 5-9-2002]


----------



## RVs021.8T (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by RVs021.8T, 9:53 AM 3-26-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (RVs021.8T)*

It can be used for turbo or supercharger applications. Here is where I initially put it on my charger.








On turbo cars with an intercooler, it is normally placed right after the IC. Without an IC, I'd say put it after the turbo.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Here's a picture of the pump installed.








I have now move the jet (nozzle) to the intake chamber after the rotor group and am coming in from the side on the side of the nose assembly.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

I'd be interested depending on when it takes place...I just bought my s/c in the last gb and am a little straped for $$$..But it is very interesting!
Jettared keep up thegood work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (redgti2.0)*

well, I am broke. I may be down for the pulley boys pulleys because they are not that much. I need to get my business up and running!


----------



## turbo8vjetta (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

I believe Atp quoted me this item for 225.00.You may want to confirm this though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (turbo8vjetta)*

Who's Atp and are you sure it's Aquamist and not Spearco?


----------



## turbo8vjetta (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Ah,thats what it was.Now that i think about it,it was a spearco product.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

A Spearco P.O.S. is more like it.


----------



## Ginster99 (Oct 14, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

interested 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

To use that properly you need the MF2 unit (not pictured) - or is that included? I paid $320 for the MF2 unit alone...
best regards,
Peter Tong


----------



## vedubin01 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

ATP is Advanced Tunning Products in Cal. They make great turbo kits for VW's. vwturbo.com Check them out, George is a great guy!


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (vedubin01)*

I'm interested, but when I contacted some people who purvey Aquamist products, they recommended the 2c system, because it would be more effective at adapting to the car. I think that is what Peter Tong is referencing.
I'm more interested if a bunch of people do it, because then I have a others to ask questions of. The only other 1.8T I know of with one of these systems is a guy with an A4 and an APR Stage III+ car. That man has every mod I've ever heard of and a few I hadn't heard of. 
The real question is whether a boost controller would be helpful in conjunction with this mod? I would think the real power gains would be had by knocking the max boost up a few PSI, especially on larger turbos.
-Ian


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Peter Tong)*

No, the MF2 is not included. I think that's part of the 2c kit, but it may qualify for the GB.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

a few hot days of SNAP CRACKLE AND POP and people will be looking for this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (NORTAVE2.0)*

If the GB doesn't come together, people can go directly to Brad and buy the unit. Brad said he would deal directly with buyers on a GB if I coordinated it and gave him the names. I need to find out the details, such as when and how long, etc.


----------



## Jwchan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Excuse my lack of knowledge, but what does this product do? I might be interested because I live in GA and this will be the first summer I've had my charger. Do you control when it mist....does it mist itself.....where are the nozzles placed????? ease of install? 
Jerry


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

very interested.. was going to wait till the summer for this, but for a nice price I'm in!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Jwchan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...does this product do? I might be interested because I live in GA and this will be the first summer I've had my charger. Do you control when it mist....does it mist itself.....where are the nozzles placed????? ease of install? 
Jerry[HR][/HR]​The best place to get the info you want is http://www.kcsaab.com/aquamist/website/ . However, I'll try to summarize.
The idea is that by spraying a very fine mist into a heated charge of air (compressing air makes it very hot), the microscopic water droplets will absorb a lot of the heat, cooling the charge. Hot air is also less dense than cooled air and contributes to detonation. Detonation is managed by the engine by backing off timing advance, providing less time for fuel to burn before it is blown out through the exhaust. As a result, you lose some power.
By cooling the air, you reduce the heat factor that contributes to detonation and regain some of the lost power. That's why you hear the 1.8T guys complain about softened performance on hot days.
As far as controlling the mist and placing the nozzle, Aquamist makes several systems. This one, the 1s, is the cheapest and is essentially two-dimensional--on or off--and is controlled by an adjustable pressure switch. You set the switch to come on at a certain psi. Right now, mine is coming on at 7 psi. 
You control the amount of mist by changing the size of the nozzle; available nozzles are from .4mm to 1.0mm openings. I'm using a .5mm.
Lastly, where you place the nozzle is important, too. You can place it before the rotors or after. Placing it before the rotors ensures equal distribution to all cylinders, but placing it after the rotors ensures there will not be water damage (if any at all, anyways) to the rotors. (There's disagreement between Magnuson and people with real world experience about whether water can hurt the rotors, but that's another story.) 
I have mine place after the rotors now, though I started with it before the rotors. It seems to work just as well, if not better.
Here's a picture showing the nozzle before the rotors (yellow box) and marked where it is now (yellow dot inside yellow circle). 








P.S., There are upgrades to the 1s that are more sophisticated, allowing you to match injection with timing and fuel injection cycles and boost, etc. Look at the 2s, 2c, etc., on the website. You have to search a little for the info, but it's there.
EDIT: The website seems down, probably for maintenance. Check later. Installation is pretty easy, once you figure where to put everything. Since I've done it for the MKIV and NORTAVE has done it for the MKIII, that part is already done for you. Just ask and we can tell you how. I've posted my pictures above.



[Modified by JettaRed, 6:17 AM 3-28-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

The group buy extends to any of the kits. You can view the various kits here: http://www.kcsaab.com/aquamist/website/cp/cp.html


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

What are the prices?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (vausVR6)*

I don't have final prices yet. All I know is that there will be a 10% discount with ten people and the only system I have a price on is 1s, though the discount would extend to any of the systems. 
I don't know what additional discounts there may be with more people. All I have to do is provide a list of names to Brad and he will handle the transactions.
The price for the 1s is $450 before discounts. I'll see if shipping is included and what the prices on the other systems are.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Did you notice an increase in performance?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Blitz16v)*

Definitely. When the water comes on now, the car just continues to take off! But you've got to get it set right. Coming on too soon or using too big of a nozzle will cause misfires and the car to bog down.


----------



## Ginster99 (Oct 14, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

When can this buy take place? I need one soooooooooooooooooon.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Ginster99)*

I don't think there is sufficient interest at this time, though I'm sure there will be lots of interest in June, July and August. Right now, the GB would save you $45. It may be worth it to you to spend the $45 more and get it now.
I'll check with Brad how he wants to handle this.


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Count me in for a GB on the water injector.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Wild Monkey)*

OK, here's some new pictures. The first is of the new location for the Aquamist nozzle. This is where I seem to have the best results. And the second is the LED I hooked up to indicate when the Aquamist is spraying (sorry, it's a little blurred). You can also see that I'm getting a full 9 psi with the 2.6" pulley!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

New info up top.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

so JettaRed, when you buy the 1s kit, you can still upgraded later on for the 2s or 2c kit right?? you only pay for the difference of the extra component, right???
The 2c kit looks pretty nice to have. having the control of the quantity of water injected plus rpm control is amazing. It would yield very good results even at low rpm on the charger. sounds great!!! I would definately buy this , but first I have to get my charger







saving up my money!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (vento 95 GL)*

What Brad has told me is that the 1s can be upgraded by adding the different parts. The pump is the big dollar item. Also, once you get the pump mounted and the water lines in, etc., an upgrade is simple.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

so that's very good thing. A 2c system would be very good for your application JettaRed







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can you say cars are addicting!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (vento 95 GL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Taking a look at your pictures...I notice you draw attention to your 9psi. Is that where you peak? Just curious. Also, pertaining to the GB, if 10 people get a 10% discount, would 20 people get 20%?


[Modified by Wild Monkey, 3:30 PM 4-6-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Wild Monkey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Taking a look at your pictures...I notice you draw attention to your 9psi. Is that where you peak? Just curious. Also, pertaining to the GB, if 10 people get a 10% discount, would 20 people get 20%?
[HR][/HR]​9 psi is close to my peak hp, but it comes at 6500 rpm and my peak is around 6100 rpms.
I'm not sure we'd get 20% with 20 people, but I'll ask. Hmmm, do you think we'd get it free with 100 people!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

brad is very cool,but not that cool


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (NORTAVE2.0)*

I thought I'd perk up this thread a bit. Well, boys and girls. Guess what I did. Speaking of water (H2O), I upgrade my Aquamist to a 2c system (with Brad's help from George's Imports http://www.kcsaab.com ). And guess what! IN-FLIPPIN-CREDIBLE!!!






















That's right. I could not believe it. Now, the 1s system, which comes on full force when you hit a certain boost, was great for maintaining pull at high rpms and high boost, and really helped with the hot weather. But the 2c is almost neck snapping! 
The 2c taps into one of your fuel injectors and sets the water injection cycle to match the fuel injection cycle. It uses a high speed valve to pulse the duty cycle of the water. It also has a pressure switch so that you have the be at a certain boost for the system to come on at all. The difference is that you set the pressure switch much lower (like at 4 psi) so it's available as soon as you hit the gas. BUT, if you use little fuel (like at partial throttle), you get little water; lots of fuel (full throttle), lots of water.
It seems great right out of the box, and initial readings indicate I'm getting a lot more timing back, like another 6 or 7 degrees. That's on top of the 5 to 8 degrees I got back with the 1s system. But I'm going to watch and maybe try a different nozzle or adjust the pressure switch to 5 psi, or maybe nothing at all. I just took it for a short drive to the video store tonight, but tomorrow I'll be able to get it out on the highway.
So, any more interest now?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

So how much did that whole setup cost you now?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Marty)*

im all over a GB. can you say credit card!?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Marty)*

The 1s kit retails for $450 and the 2c retails for $650. However, going from a 1s to 2c consists of about $250 in parts, so getting the 2c kit saves you $50.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

So, who feels like the belt came off their charger in this heat? I don't even want to imagine what it would be like today without water. It's 93 degrees







here today!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

its nice to drive and not worry about your sh!t blowing up in the heat


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

So when is this GB gonna take place? I want water!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (vausVR6)*

As soon as we have 10 buyers!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Wild Monkey)*

I think I would be interested


----------



## catfishez (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Velocity731)*

I don't want to break up the parade but I saw propane injection kits for $650 over on some supra board. If you don't know, propane bottles are kept at 150psi and spray very cold. propane is also flammible so to space it takes up in the air/fuel mixture is not an issue. it just sprays cold and raises the octane by 10 points. some 11 sec supra guy had made 60 passes before refilling the bottle for $1.50. before you object to carring around a 10lb bomb in your trunk think about how safe that washer jug of alcohol mix is with in 12 " of your manifold. just a thought. I'll post some links if anyone's interested


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (catfishez)*

hey, it's definitely worth a look, but you will have some problems going through tunnels or anywhere prohibiting lp gas. as far as the methanol mix, it's windshield washer fluid--i tapped into my washer reservoir.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (catfishez)*

im in if propane will clean my windshield too


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (catfishez)*

For starters, a methanol / water mixture won't explode and kill you dead. Propane is injected as a gas, and it is a fuel, so it occupies volume that could otherwise be taken by oxidizer (air). If it's a direct port injection then that's different, but that's obviously not what we're talking about. The degree to which your effective octane is increased is completely dependent on how much additional fuel you inject. Adding secondary higher octane fuels just doesn't have have the extreme anti-knock properties of water. One could go on and on...


----------



## catfishez (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Marty)*

huh lets run down some stats
propane from a full charge sprays -45 below 0 lowered the testers egt from 880 to 810 degrees. 
expands the limits of the existing fuel system. 
will it explode? how many n2o bottles have done this? I 've seen one picture, http://www.healthyhome.net/pict532.jpg 
and i think it happend because his bottleheater shorted.
live in the past if you must.. I'd rather evolve.
for those of you who would like more info http://www.3si.org/vbb/showthread.php?threadid=70948&highlightropane+injection 
EDIT: this is the last post i'll make. I certainly didn't mean to disrupt of steer the tread. 



[Modified by catfishez, 2:10 PM 4-18-2002]


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (catfishez)*

Eh? You didn't say anything new.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

put me down for an upgrade.what? dunno yet


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (NORTAVE2.0)*

I need this


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Wild Monkey)*

what does this thing actually do? Just curious


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (8716vrocco)*

It sprays a VERY fine mist of water into your intake. The standard kit is activated at a set boost and the amount of water is controlled with nozel size. The upgraded version actually injects water based on amount of boost and RPM I believe. All of this helps prevent detonation by lowering intake temparatures dramatically so that you can safely run more boost.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (vausVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It sprays a VERY fine mist of water into your intake. The standard kit is activated at a set boost and the amount of water is controlled with nozel size. The upgraded version actually injects water based on amount of boost and RPM I believe. All of this helps prevent detonation by lowering intake temparatures dramatically so that you can safely run more boost.[HR][/HR]​There are actually a couple of upgrades. One upgrade from the base model ties into the fuel injectors and sprays at the same rate as the fuel injection period, so you're not getting full water until you need it. 
This is actually a modification of the 2c kit, which I believe ties into the ecu. by using a boost activated master switch, and then using a high-speed valve, you can lower the boost activation pressure without causing the engine to bog down.
For example, using the system that is boost pressure only activated, setting it to come on at 4 or 5 psi will cause the engine to bog and increases the chance of misfires because it's coming on at full force. Using the upgraded system, you can set the trigger pressure at 4 psi or lower and the water will spray partially (the high-speed valve can cycle as fast as 250 Hz), so you're getting less water.
Right now, I have mine set to come on at 5 psi because it was drinking a lot of water when set at 4 psi.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

i am waiting to see what neuspeed thinks of the water injection i would think they will post some results here unless they plan on putting there name on a pump too


----------



## RipThe5y5tem (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (NORTAVE2.0)*

If someone wants to convince me to buy this thing I'm in.
The money's there... But I'm VERY skeptical.....................


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (RipThe5y5tem)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If someone wants to convince me to buy this thing I'm in.
The money's there... But I'm VERY skeptical.....................[HR][/HR]​Read this thread. This is basically an alternative to intercooling. The problem with SC's is that it is usually difficult to pipe an IC into the system. Water injection is easy to fit into a tight space and requires no extra intake plumbing and still effectively reduces intake temperatures (sometimes below what an IC can). There ya go, convinced?


----------



## JasonP (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (vausVR6)*

So does the water system run all the time? If so, how often do you have to fill the water reservoir? I read in SCC that it's bad news if the water injection runs all the time?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JasonP)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So does the water system run all the time? If so, how often do you have to fill the water reservoir? I read in SCC that it's bad news if the water injection runs all the time?[HR][/HR]​No, it doesn't run all the time. Read all the posts above and the last couple of pages of the * High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger * thread. It's explained there.
You can also go to http://www.kcsaab.com and click on Aquamist.


----------



## RipThe5y5tem (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Put me under the "Interested" Catagory...
I may just get it installed with the pully while I get the SC itself installed.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Wild Monkey)*

How many more people do we need?







I can feel the timing going back and back and back until high end=nothing...
Time for a drink of water


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

Let me try to work out some details with Brad. It looks like we have nine people who has "shown interest". Maybe he'll start some kind of discount with only five real buyers.
I'll let you know.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Cool. I don't expect him to discount us though. Its too bad not very many people know of the gains from this








anyways, funds are building


----------



## RipThe5y5tem (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

I went down to Adrenalin motorsport today. 
They approximated that an intercooler would do the job of cooling the supercharger better than the aqua mister. 
They let me know that they have a bunch of used stock 1.8t intercoolers (The ones that are mounted on the passenger side) that I can buy for around $150. They also said that two intercoolers (One on each side) is a waste of time, because the stock 1.8t intercooler can handle WAY more heat than anyone has pushed the 1.8t to. He also acknowledged that the intercooler is already fit to the specifications of the car, so no bending of the pipes is needed (As with a custom job, or the ATP kit). 
Sounds like a very feasible idea to me...



[Modified by RipThe5y5tem, 4:27 AM 4-25-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (RipThe5y5tem)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I went down to Adrenalin motorsport today. 
They approximated that an intercooler would do the job of cooling the supercharger better than the aqua mister. 
They let me know that they have a bunch of used stock 1.8t intercoolers (The ones that are mounted on the passenger side) that I can buy for around $150. They also said that two intercoolers (One on each side) is a waste of time, because the stock 1.8t intercooler can handle WAY more heat than anyone has pushed the 1.8t to. He also acknowledged that the intercooler is already fit to the specifications of the car, so no bending of the pipes is needed (As with a custom job, or the ATP kit). 
Sounds like a very feasible idea to me...
[Modified by RipThe5y5tem, 4:27 AM 4-25-2002][HR][/HR]​Then they have no idea what they are talking about when it comes to the NS charger! You have to route the charged air through the IC, which is the problem with the one-piece design of the NS charger.
No one is saying water injection is better than a well designed IC, it's just that it would be cost prohibitive to add an IC to the NS charger as a product upgrade. You may be able to fabricate a one-off solution using used or junkyard parts, but that's not what we're looking for.
The idea isn't feasible--it's been discussed a zillion times already.
(BTW, nice job at least researching the alternatives. That's how we learn here.)


[Modified by JettaRed, 5:39 AM 4-25-2002]


----------



## RipThe5y5tem (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

I still have to talk with them a few more times about the idea of an Intercooler.
I think it's a good idea myself


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (RipThe5y5tem)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I still have to talk with them a few more times about the idea of an Intercooler.
I think it's a good idea myself[HR][/HR]​That's great. If they can come up with a reliable, affordable solution, I think you'd have a lot of takers. NS looked into doing an intecooler and quit once they reached the $1100 mark because they didn't feel the market would support it. I'd have to agree. 
It would involve fabricating an new lower intake manifold, the IC and all the piping. Remember, the lower manifold is where the fuel injectors reside.
Good luck.



[Modified by JettaRed, 10:06 AM 4-25-2002]


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

so the Neuspeed Intercooler project is officially dead??


----------



## RipThe5y5tem (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (UKGTI)*

I emailed Neuspeed the other day with a bunch of questions. They basicly dropped a hint that an intercooler may be coming.
Here's how the convo went.
(Talked to Danny from Neuspeed)

> Are you coming out with any upgrades for the 2.0 8v supercharger?
No plans as of yet but our Product Development Group is considering the
possibility.
> Are you coming out with a high altitude pulley for the 2.0 8v supercharger?
Yes, it is available.
> Are you coming out with an intercooler of some kind?
This also is a product that we are considering. Nothing concrete that I can share with you yet but you may want to check back with us from time to time.

Sounds like Neuspeed is cooking something up...
(BTW, I never knew Neuspeed made their own high altitude pulley, anyone know where to get this?)



[Modified by RipThe5y5tem, 2:36 AM 4-26-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (RipThe5y5tem)*

I'm sure their thinking about water injection, but you never know what they might do. let's keep dreaming


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (vento 95 GL)*

a couple weeks ago greg woo said the intercooler was dead and from what he said they worked on would have been a pia to install it involved cutting the charger.i would have thought they would figure people would want more than the 5-7 psi or at at least designed it so an intercooler was possible.jackson had the vision isee on there site an intercooler now.well i wonder how there water works is going


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (NORTAVE2.0)*

OK, here's the deal. Brad said he would go with 5 people or more. The discount is 10% off list. That's $405 for the 1s and $585 for the 2c. 
I need to set and end date and send him the names. You will deal with Brad directly, but I must have your name and send it to him first. I'm thinking of May 15th as the deadline--let me know if that's a problem, but it can't be indefinite. 
Brad has the kits in stock, but they sell fast. Bimmer guys like them a lot. Also, there will be only one GB this year. He won't do another for 12 months. And, if Neuspeed comes out with a kit, he won't do GBs, but will still sell at list.
If you are really interested, send me an email (and if you have already, send another.)


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

i want to see what neuspeed says before i buy one of these.just kidding im in on a upgrade


----------



## RangeR BoB (Aug 17, 2000)

*I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug.*

Managing heat is a good thing in Texas...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug. (RangeR BoB)*

I need to get 585 in 2 weeks...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug. (2kjettaguy)*

There's a very interesting discussion going on in the BMW forums about Aquamist and ignition boosting. Apparently, the BMW guys are sold on the Aquamist system for their FI applications. They too are talking about detonation supression, ignition boosters and sparkplug gaps. You might find it an interesting read--> http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29283 


[Modified by JettaRed, 7:50 PM 4-28-2002]


----------



## XTC (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug. (JettaRed)*

Interesting Bimmer post, those guys totally ignored you.
I guess your not worthy.
JettaRed, it's time for a real dyno and no butts.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug. (XTC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Interesting Bimmer post, those guys totally ignored you.
I guess your not worthy.[HR][/HR]​It doesn't bother me. How would we respond to some guy posting about supercharging a Hyundai?








(Please, that was just an extreme comparison. I don't consider our cars like Hyundais.)


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug. (JettaRed)*

I think I'm in on the 1s. Wish I had the money for the 2c


[Modified by vausVR6, 5:19 PM 5-1-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug. (vausVR6)*

Ok guys, I am in for a 2c!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug. (2kjettaguy)*

Ah, cash in hand this morning! Ready to buy


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug. (2kjettaguy)*

*Check the 1st post for an update!*


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug. (JettaRed)*

cool so do we have enough?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug. (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cool so do we have enough? [HR][/HR]​It would seem so. I'm going to contact Brad tomorrow and see if he'll start taking orders.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: I am interested. I want to put one on my 1.8T Bug. (JettaRed)*

*OK. Everyone who is in on this needs to send me their real name and phone number, which I will forward to Brad. He will start taking orders right away.*


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

WE are coming to a close. Anyone who hasn't sent me their real name and phone number, please do so ASAP if you want in on the GB.
Thanks


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Those who have sent me their names and phone numbers can now purchase their Aquamist kits from Brad at 816-333-6582. May 15th is the very LAST day to make your purchase.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

A fourth person joined the GB! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Hey Guys,
I'm on the fence on this one. Who's gonna convince me to buy??
Does anyone have any numbers on the effectiveness of this thing, or are the butt dynos proof enough?? And how easy is the install, say, compared to the supercharger install?
thanks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

Jan,
So far, all I have is the butt dyno. You will really notice it as the weather gets hot. I had to disable mine for a day to do some diagnosis and didn't realize before how much of a difference it made. It's kinda like not realizing what you have until it's gone.
I think it is a MUST this summer for anyone going with a smaller pulley.
I am going to be traveling next week, so please send me an email if you want to get in on the buy. It would be best to send me an email at [email protected] to make sure I get it.


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Brad tried to call me but I wasn't home. Probably be placing my order for the 2c on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Wild Monkey)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am going to be traveling next week, so please send me an email if you want to get in on the buy. It would be best to send me an email at [email protected] to make sure I get it.[HR][/HR]​Bill, you have mail.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

Does anyone have Brad's email address? I am looking for an update on the 2c kits. I need more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am going to be traveling next week, so please send me an email if you want to get in on the buy. It would be best to send me an email at [email protected] to make sure I get it.
Bill, you have mail.







[HR][/HR]​Done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Can you hookup a good price on the high-speed solenoid by itself?







Bill I dropped you an email.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone have Brad's email address? I am looking for an update on the 2c kits. I need more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














[HR][/HR]​It's [email protected] or you can call him. They have been having problem with their email lately. 816-333-6582


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can you hookup a good price on the high-speed solenoid by itself?







Bill I dropped you an email.[HR][/HR]​I can only ask.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

OK, I just placed my 2c order with Brad. He expects to see those kits next week. Bill, when will you to post step-by-step instructions of the install??








(hey, people post detailed and annotated instructions on light bulb replacement over in GJIV - this one would actually be useful).
Thanks again!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

so I was down at Neuspeed yesterday and was asking about any intercooler / additonal power projects they have in the work for the Supercharger. The official word was to put the high alt pulley on with Aquamist. They have been impressed by the quality they have seen with the Aquamist. Glad you guys are doing it, looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The official word was to put the high alt pulley on with Aquamist. They have been impressed by the quality they have seen with the Aquamist.[HR][/HR]​excellent, that's great to hear. I wonder if they'll make a new chip for that combination.
By the way, Bill or anyone else, should I put in different plugs? If so, which ones?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK, I just placed my 2c order with Brad. He expects to see those kits next week. Bill, when will you to post step-by-step instructions of the install??








(hey, people post detailed and annotated instructions on light bulb replacement over in GJIV - this one would actually be useful).
Thanks again!
[HR][/HR]​The hardest thing is finding where to mount the pump. I posted pictures of where I mounted mine. I'll have to work on the step-by-step stuff. I'll be glad to help out.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so I was down at Neuspeed yesterday and was asking about any intercooler / additonal power projects they have in the work for the Supercharger. The official word was to put the high alt pulley on with Aquamist. They have been impressed by the quality they have seen with the Aquamist. Glad you guys are doing it, looking forward to seeing the results







[HR][/HR]​I must have missed you. I got there between 3:30 and 4:00. Got a nice tour of the facility from Greg and had a chance to talk about the charger, pulley and Aquamist with Jeff and Aaron. Beautiful day, but traffic around Anaheim and LA was awful!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

So bill, what was their thoughts on the water kits? Do they believe in it or sill skeptic?


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

I'm a day late for the GB. Do you think they'll still let me in? Had some cashflow hang-ups, mated with some long hours at work...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Wild Monkey)*

I think I got your name in. I'll give brad a call or you can call him. I'll call anyway.
*NOTE: I spoke to Brad. You're in.







*


[Modified by JettaRed, 9:57 AM 5-16-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So bill, what was their thoughts on the water kits? Do they believe in it or sill skeptic? [HR][/HR]​Neuspeed hadn't installed it yet, but they think it's definitely worth trying. I think they are going to get to it soon.


[Modified by JettaRed, 2:51 PM 5-16-2002]


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so I was down at Neuspeed yesterday and was asking about any intercooler / additonal power projects they have in the work for the Supercharger. The official word was to put the high alt pulley on with Aquamist. They have been impressed by the quality they have seen with the Aquamist. Glad you guys are doing it, looking forward to seeing the results








I must have missed you. I got there between 3:30 and 4:00. Got a nice tour of the facility from Greg and had a chance to talk about the charger, pulley and Aquamist with Jeff and Aaron. Beautiful day, but traffic around Anaheim and LA was awful!







[HR][/HR]​Yes, I was down around 1. I live about 45 mins north in Santa Barbara. Couldn't manage LA. Can't believe how cool Neuspeed is, I had some issues with my charger and Jeff spent about 45 mins working on it with me. They are really into customer satisfaction.


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

You're my hero, Bill.


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

I wrote Neuspeed a while ago to see if they could get a program together for my modified engine, (bored out and compression dropped). Today I asked them to add an Aquamist kit into the program. My first impression on the whole thing is that it wouldn't be a problem. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Wild Monkey)*

A couple of people have been asking for tips on the install. So, here they are:
You may want to look at the pictures here http://communities.msn.com/JettaRed/aquamistinstall.msnw?Page=1 as you read my instructions. I chose to mount the pump under the rain tray on the drivers side. Brad recommends mounting the pump below the water level of the tank so you don't get air in the line if a connection comes loose, so you may want to look for another place to mount the pump. If you mount the pump elsewhere, you can still follow the general directions below.

1. I used the windshield washer tank for the source of water. Washer fluid works fine, so you can use the tank for both. The kit comes with a screw-in connector, so I drilled a slightly smaller hole in the tank below the low-level sensor but not the very bottom. Then the connector screws in tightly, but not too tight to strip the hole. Leave the washer tank unmounted until the end.

2. I installed the in-line water filter about 12" after the tank and run the line up under the rain tray. 

3. You need to remove the rain tray to install the pump. To remove the rain tray, remove the wiper blades first. Start at the passenger side and "peel" the tray away from the windshield. It fits in a tongue and groove slot.

4. I mounted the pump under the rain tray on the drivers side, but away from the mechanical parts of the windshield wiper motor, etc. Drill holes to mount the pump after positioning it and marking the spots. Use the little nuts and bolts to mount the pump. I found getting a flat 10mm Gear Wrench (ratchet type box wrench) essential to tightening the nuts and bolts. I connected the water line from the tank to the pump.

5. Drill and tap the hole in the charger for the water jet. I came in from the passenger side right after the rotor group. You can do this with the charger in place; you don't need to remove it. You just need to make sure to drill the hole straight. Don't worry about the little bit of shavings that might get inside--they get consumed immediately. Screw in the water jet--I finally settled on the .5mm jet.

6. I mounted the boost pressure switch on the firewall right above the brake master cylinder and tapped into the fpr vacuum line. I had previously used this spot to mount the boost switch that came with the 1s kit.

7. Run the smaller water line from the jet to the pump. I ran the water line from the pump through the wiring duct that runs under the air box, as well as wiring to the pump. I followed the schematic that came with the kit to hook up the electrical stuff. If you get stuck, drop me a line--it's pretty straight forward. Pick a 12v fuse terminal that is controlled by the ignition switch.

8. I cut the smaller water line a couple inches before the water jet and inserted the check valve. Any water in the line after the check valve gets sucked into the charger, so you want to keep the check valve close to the jet to minimize any delay filling the line again.

9. Next, I cut the water line somewhere close to the airbox and installed the high-speed valve (2c kit). If you have the 1s kit, you skip this step. All connectors, switches and valves use press-in connectors that are very effective--they hold to well over 200 psi. To disconnect, you have to relieve the pressure in the line.

10. I cut the water line again put the water switch (for the 2c kit) in line between the pump and the high-speed valve. I spliced two wires from this switch to run to my LED that shows when the pump is running and ran those wires through the firewall to my dash. I recommend hooking up an LED to show you when the pump is running. It not only helps you to adjust the boost level for trigger the pump or high-speed valve, but also indicates if you have an air leak in the water line or other problems with the 2c kit. I got a 12v LED from radio shack.

11. To prime the water line to the pump, I lifted the washer tank higher than the pump. If the line doesn't fill, loosen the connection to the pump and remove the line a little. When it fills, reconnect to the pump. Once primed, reinstall the washer tank.

12. The pump operates when there is an OPEN circuit in the control wires that run to the pressure switch, so by hooking up all the electrical stuff and turning the ignition on, the pump will run if you disconnect the control wires from the water pressure switch (2c) or the boost pressure switch (1s). Disconnect the water line from the high-speed valve (2c) or the water jet (1s) and turn the ignition on with the control circuit OPEN. You should see water pulsing through the line and finally squirting out. Turn the ignition off and hook everything back up.

13. Test drive and check everything out. Make adjustments (see below) until you get to your optimal setting. Expect some CELs or other performance issues (e.g., bogging) until you get things adjusted optimally.

I'm sure I left out some details, but you should be able to figure things out. For example, in the 1s system, you need to adjust the boost pressure switch to come on at around 6 or 7 psi--it comes set for 10 psi from the factory. Turn the screw counter-clockwise to lower the trigger pressure. In the 2c, the boost pressure switch triggers at 4 psi from the factory--you may want to leave it there or raise it a little. Turn clockwise to raise the trigger pressure.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

these are better instructions than came in the box. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Ok guys I got my system today. I recieved a 2c kit. Is that what I am supposed to get or a 2s kit? I thought we were getting the 2s kits? Which one do you have Bill? Is this going to work for me!? Or do I need the 2s kit? 
How do you make adjustments on this? Its just like a bunch of electronics


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

Yeah, 2c is right. I wonder if mine is waiting for me at home. So the install looks a little messy?? Lots of warm weather headed this way, I wouldn't mind getting the water going.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

This is a nice kit but damn do the instructions *SUUUUUUCK!!* The diagram shows two things that confuse me. Is the square object to the left of the high speed solenoid valve the jet? The low pressure valve has a barb at the bottom that is blank on the diagram. What connects to that? What is the black rubber hose for? 
So, let me get this straight.... The low pressure control switches on when a certain pressure is reached. i.e. boost pressure. That activates the high speed solenoid valve which controls how much water to inject. What activates the water pressure switch? I thought there was an rpm setting somewhere in here? Is the pump always running when the ignition is on then? What settings are there to play with? 
I am not going to install this puppy until i figure out how it all works. 
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

The install doesn't look too messy, but its definately custom. Tuning is required and i need to figure out how this baby works. off to the aquamist site...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

beuler....beuler


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

OK, count to 10. Feel better? j/k








I'll have to look at the instructions again, but basically this is how it works.
1. The low-pressure water switch turns the pump on and off. Water pressure drops below 75 psi and the pump comes on. When the solenoid is off, water doesn't flow and pressure builds to 75 psi--pump turns off. Solenoid is on, water pressure drops and pump comes on. (You don't have an rpm feed unless you consider the fuel injectore duty cycle somehow related.)
2. The high-speed solenoid is controlled by the fuel injector duty cycle AND the boost pressure switch (the NAPA part). When you reach a certain boost level, it completes the circuit and the solenoid "fires" with the fuel injector.
3. In the instructions, it shows an accumulator hanging off the low-pressure water switch--you don't have one, so ignore it.
If I get a chance, I'll try to redraw the picture. It is a little confusing. (Evan, if you want to take a trip over to UMBC, you can see my setup.)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

BTW, did I mention I'm a double-E? (That's "electrical engineer" and that's before "computer science".







)


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

ok i get it. What a smart system. So I need to connect the napa part to my vacuum line on my manifold then?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

Hey Bill, did you kit come with a check valve? Mine didn't. Considering a check valve allows flow in one direction only, how does it stop the vacuum of regular driving from sucking water out of the nozzle? 
I am going to go to work on installing this. Won't hook it up just yet








I think I need a T and a check valve. Did a T come with your kits? 
Thanks for your help!! Would you mind if I swung by your work one day if I get a CEL?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Bill, did you kit come with a check valve? Mine didn't.[HR][/HR]​neither did mine. I talked to Brad, and we don't need it. Bill only got it cause he started with the 1s. Basically, when the high-speed valve is closed, the vacuum in the manifold can't pull the water out of the jet since air can't get back in. Kinda like pulling up soda with a straw by plugging the top. And it's not a check valve in the normal sense. This confused me too. It allows flow, but only if the pressure is above a "crack pressure", 15psi for the ones that come with the 1s.
quote:[HR][/HR]I think I need a T and a check valve. Did a T come with your kits?[HR][/HR]​I didn't get a T either. I'll just get it at the auto parts store.
Good luck with the install. Brad emphasized that he'd like to see the pumps mounted below the level of the reservoir. He said it might not be possible, but that we should check. If I can't find anything lower, I'm going to go with mounting a plate above the alternator. Let us know if you come up with something good.
By the way, if you have any questions and want the official word, give Brad a call. He's happy to help.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok i get it. What a smart system. So I need to connect the napa part to my vacuum line on my manifold then? [HR][/HR]​Correct.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Bill, did you kit come with a check valve? Mine didn't. Considering a check valve allows flow in one direction only, how does it stop the vacuum of regular driving from sucking water out of the nozzle? 
I am going to go to work on installing this. Won't hook it up just yet








I think I need a T and a check valve. Did a T come with your kits? 
Thanks for your help!! Would you mind if I swung by your work one day if I get a CEL? [HR][/HR]​No problem. IM me or send an email if you need my phone number.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Ok, well I started at 12:30 this afternoon and am quitting now at 2:30 am. I have such a sweet setup going. I built a polished stainless steel housing for every component of the system. Everything is built in basically. I bought a coolant resovior from Trak Auto and am going to use that as my main tank. Since I plan to play around with ICE, water / methanol mixtures at the track I figured it would be best to seperate the window cleaning solution from the water injection system. 
I have my led run (red







), wiring complete except for the High speed valve. I still need to hook up my water tank, tap the charger, and wire in the fuel injectors. 
2 questions remain: I am tapping into Fuel Injector #1. What color wires go where? When I tap the charger will the small amount of aluminum filings get burnt by the engine? I am really not in the mood to take the charger off. Also, what size bit should I use before I tap the hole. I have tapping charts here, but I figured I would ask. Thanks guys, and tell me what you think of my setup








These pics have really bad ligting but you get the idea. The black bar is a manifold I snagged from an injection molder that I am using as my vaccum manifold. It has an input on the top and I have it piped for 3 outputs. One to the FPR, one to the low pressure switch and one to my boost gauge. Its nice to be in the plastics industry










































[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 9:14 PM 5-26-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

VERY NICE! Can I get one of those?
1. Metal shavings? No big deal, from what Brad and my VW service manager says. They'll get consumed as long as you're drilling after the rotors. I wouldn't want to blow the shavings through the rotors.
2. Drill size? You should have gotten both the drill and tap with the kit.
3. Wire colors for solenoid valve? It doesn't matter because the valve is not polar, but I just matched red to red and black to black.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Evan, you are the MAN! That looks very nice. I worked on mine yesterday, and not having easy access to a machine shop, I seem to have ended up with a ghetto version of yours! In fact, my pump is in a very similar location to where you put it. Seems like a funny coincidence, but then again, there aren't too many options. I like having it out front so I can see what I spent my money on! I did most of the mounting yesterday, then tapped my windshield washer reservoir, and hooked up some of the electronics. I even did a little test squirt (without the high-speed valve). All that's left is to splice into the fuel injector wires and drill and tap the charger. I'd say this is the more delicate stuff, but should be straightforward. Hopefully I'll get to it this afternoon. Nice hot day today, too.


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

Hey, how long did everyone have to wait to get the water? I ordered mine on the 16th and am still waiting.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Wild Monkey)*

Brad told me today that he just got a shipment of stuff in and will be sending units out ASAP.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (Wild Monkey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey, how long did everyone have to wait to get the water? I ordered mine on the 16th and am still waiting.[HR][/HR]​Brad put mine together from a 1s kit and bits and pieces to make it a 2c. I think that was probably the last of the stuff he had. I ordered on the 14th.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

Mine kit is missing the drill bit. Any chance you guys recall the size? 
i just woke up


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

Give Brad a call. It's a metric size, but I don't remember exactly. I think it was 6 or 8 mm.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Yeah, I didn't get a drill bit either. The tap is M8x.75 A simple rule for metric is the drill size is the tap size minus the pitch, so in this case it would be 8 - .75 = 7.25mm. Your best best is actually 9/32".


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

Just got off the phone with Brad. He's a really cool guy. He says 9/32 is the size to use. He also said the high speed valve acts as a check valve, so it would be redundant to add another. 
Off to the shop!


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]He says 9/32 is the size to use. He also said the high speed valve acts as a check valve, so it would be redundant to add another. 
[HR][/HR]​You don't trust me, eh?
Anyway, question for you or Bill: in drilling into the charger, it doesn't look like there is much room for the drill. I'd like to center the jet (both up-down and front-back) on the flat portion of the manifold near the output of the blower. It doesn't seem I can get to that spot with the charger on. Any wisdom?
Also, it's been asked so many times on the vortex: how to get through the firewall. Or where else to put the ignition (purple) wire.
thanks guys.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

Yeh I trust you. I got off the phone with him minutes before you posted that








Ok, so first impressions. I think this is making a huge difference. I have it set to kick in about 5 psi. With the stock setting it bogged around 4k then kicked in hard. I was nailing it and backed off and i guess got some heavy misfires and the CEL came on. I drove around ans turned the car on and off about 6 times and it went off. I drove about 40 minutes with it off and it hasn't come back on. Like I said, now its set to about 5 psi. I can really feel a difference considering i have a full tank and my brother in the car. Top end is pulling hard. It would be nice to have it come on earlier but the way neuspeed's chip dumps fuel in at WOT it bogs bad. I would like to try a smaller jet. I am using a .5mm jet. 
I'll take some pics of my final setup in a minute...


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

Sounds cool. How much did you need to turn the boost valve adjustment?
What do you think about my drilling question? How and where did you do it? Also, what about getting through the firewall?
thanks man, I'm on the home stretch.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

All in all I think I turned it about 3/4 turn clockwise. You have to remove the small rubber cap from the boost switch to adjust it. It uses an allen wrench.
I used this small little cordless drill to squeeze in there. My hole is pretty much straight. I disconnected the coolant return line to get in there better. 
The best way to get through the firewall is by following the hood release cable. I have a hole poked in it and about 6 wires going through. It won't shut all the way. I need to come up with a more premanent solution to the firewall issue. 
here's some final pics:


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*












































[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 9:13 PM 5-26-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

You should be able to drill with the charger on, though it is a little tight. Just don't start and stop once you start. You can always take the charger off, but that's a pain.
As far a getting through the firewall, go from the inside. You need to remove the panels under the steering wheel. Up toward the left you'll see a cable bundle pass through the firewall. I tool a long skinny philips screwdriver and gently pushed through along the bundle. Then I ran a straightened coat hanger through while I withdrew the screwdriver. From inside the engine bay, look for the hanger near the brake master cylinder--you've got to move some things around. Once you locate the hanger, bend a tight hook in the end and use it to gently pull the wire back through.
Good luck.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

Very nice install!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

BTW, I discovered that I had a clogged nozzle today. My light wasn't flickering as fast and eventually stopped altogether (the light tells me when the pump is running). I checked everytihing through a process of elimination and eventually determined the nozzle was clogged. I removed it and hooked it up so I could see it spray--it didn't. I'll have to call Brad and ask how to best clean them.
I strongly suggest everyone hook up an LED to show when the pump is on or off--it's great early warning when something isn't working right.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

So, who was the last person to get in under the wire for the group buy?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

So far I have used some water! I have been running it hard. I just went out and had an informal one against my friend's 1.8t who dynoed 138.5HP; 160.5 tq @ Wheels 163HP; 189tq @ Crank....
I whooped him by over a car length until 80 when he flew by me. Weird how the transmission affects each car's motor
I think this system really helps. I need to fine tune it more of course. I'd love to have the mf2 brain for it and map my own water curves. I wonder how much that is?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my friend's 1.8t who dynoed 138.5HP; 160.5 tq @ Wheels 163HP; 189tq @ Crank....
I whooped him by over a car length until 80 when he flew by me. Weird how the transmission affects each car's motor [HR][/HR]​Are you saying you have an auto?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (TooLFan46n2)*

Hell no I don't have an auto








Its just that the 2.0's gearing is so tall and run out so fast that I shifted 4th and he was still in 3rd and managed to get me. The 1.8t has longer gears. The vr6 has even longer gears


----------



## brendo (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

I just purchased a kit from Brad on Thursday (23rd), I had been e-mailing him since the 17th. He gave me the group price as well. I was not expecting that







He is a very nice guy to deal with and seems very willing to help out with advice on the install. I just hope it works well on a VR6. BTW, I got the 2c.
The instructions posted previously here look pretty thorough - thanks


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (brendo)*

Holy shmoly, the water is good! I got it running last night, and at first, the effect was small. Maybe the ecu had to readjust, especially since I had the battery unhooked. Yesterday, during the day, I was carting around four people with the ac on, and even then, it felt good. Just now, I drove by myself, and I'm flying. It's so smooth, that you don't really feel a punch, more that it pulls harder and harder as the RPMs rise. Without the water, the top end was just dying. I would even feel a glitch at 5k and WOT (this is with the small pulley). Now, it just feels sooo smooth and strong. Obviously, it's not like the difference of going from the stock 2.0 to the SC, but it's very good. I'm sure that when it gets warmer, the difference between water and no water will be huge. I'll still play with tuning it, but right now, I'm very pleased.
Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Aquamist, Brad and JettaRed.
Oh yeah, in the end, drilling the charger is pretty easy. I just loosened up some of those coolant lines to make sure the drill would go in straight. I also had a friend keep an eye on how square I was going in. That cast aluminum is quite soft, so the drill goes in like butter, it's just important to take care with the tapping, since the pitch is so fine.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

I am really impressesd with the system. It really helps my car pull hard. I am thinking about hitting the dyno this week...


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

Please do so. I'm dynoing mines this sat. (06-01) with the 260 cams, 2.5" cat back exhaust and the velocity CAI.
I will let you guys know how it goes...


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Please do so. I'm dynoing mines this sat. (06-01) with the 260 cams, 2.5" cat back exhaust and the velocity CAI.
I will let you guys know how it goes...[HR][/HR]​How are you liking that Velocity CAI? I remember you said the fit was good, any other comments? Pics would be great, too.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

I should be able to post the pics in less than a week...
About the HP, I really feel more torque







and the sound of the SC is SICK !!!! 
For the price I got it ($100.00), I'm more than happy with it and I just had to cut the corner of the battery box so that it wouldn't rub with the piping...
I will post the pics as soon as I can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

If you want to have 3 dimensional mapping, you need to get the MF2 injector driver. Info here: http://www.kcsaab.com/aquamist/website/cp/mf2/mf2.html


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

I mentioned before about the clogged nozzle. I have been using a .6 mm (the next size up) since replacking the clogged one and have been running fine (after the initial adjustments to eliminate misfires).


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

When do you have the system set to kick in? 
I am using .5mm and have it set at 5 pounds


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

I got an email this morning from the owner of Aquamist. He wants to feature my car in the gallery section of http://www.aquamist.co.uk . Sweet!


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

Sweet, you definitely have a nice setup. I'm bolted to the same spot, and I've been a bit worried about excessive vibration or heat. What do you think? That intake manifold gets pretty hot, and the heat conducts right to my mounting plate. I was thinking of making some rubber spacers, but that might not be worth it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

You mounted on the front of the engine, where you get some air flow. I think you'll be alright.
Evan, are you going to make some more brackets for those of us interested in mounting like you did?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Airflow is good and vibration is going to happen. I don't think it will cause any problems. Realistically, I can't see anywhere else to mount it except under the rain tray like Bill did. 
Right now I have to devote 150% of my time to my company. I need to start making some money soon. Just today I picked up a hydraulic metal cutoff saw. If you guys can give me a month I can make the brackets for you. I will make them out of 1/8" Aluminum. You'll Just need to pick up the cost of the aluminum plus a few bucks for my time. As long as its a small group of guys I will make a bunch! There is probably like 10$ in aluminum there, and I can either polish it for you (takes a long time







) or leave it up to you. 
I think Brad wants some too. If your reading this Brad, gimme a month or two


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

I have got to give you guys an online tour of my shop sometime. It really is coming together. We have a dedicated machine shop for mold making and a complete plastic injection setup (2 actually







)
When I get some free time the brackets will be a piece of cake. I will pre-drill all the holes for you on my cnc mill and bend the sides on my brake. I can even bevel all the edges of the aluminum for a superclean look. 
The question is, how many of you would truly be intested considering a relatively low price? I am not trying to make any money. It will be so much fun to make them and hook everyone up with a sweet aquamist setup.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The question is, how many of you would truly be intested considering a relatively low price? I am not trying to make any money. It will be so much fun to make them and hook everyone up with a sweet aquamist setup. [HR][/HR]​*Me!*


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Me, too.


----------



## TREK'in (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

I see a lot of folks talking about the application and install for the NsSC. Any experience with a turbo?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (TREK'in)*

Interest here as well


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (rhussjr)*

For turbo applications with intercoolers, Aquamist is recommended after the intercooler. Without an intercooler, I would install the nozzle somewhere in the intake manifold before the runners split--usually before the throttlebody. 
Try here for more info: http://www.kcsaab.com/aquamist/website/ but wait until the late morning/afternoon to go there.


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have got to give you guys an online tour of my shop sometime. It really is coming together. We have a dedicated machine shop for mold making and a complete plastic injection setup (2 actually







)
When I get some free time the brackets will be a piece of cake. I will pre-drill all the holes for you on my cnc mill and bend the sides on my brake. I can even bevel all the edges of the aluminum for a superclean look. 
The question is, how many of you would truly be intested considering a relatively low price? I am not trying to make any money. It will be so much fun to make them and hook everyone up with a sweet aquamist setup. [HR][/HR]​I'm very interested!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (WMTJ)*

I'd be interested also.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (TooLFan46n2)*

uh-oh, problems with the system. When I was driving tonight I got on it and the led didn't pulse. So i ran it some more and it didn't seem to be working. as I was driving normally it flashed once, then twice, then pulsed full blast and wouldn't shut off! I thought my engine was flooding!!! So I pulled over as fast as I could and looked and water was coming out of the connections between the water pressure valve and the high speed valve!!! It sounds like the pump is running and the led comes on but no water makes it past the high speed valve. It just sprays out the connectors. The pipes are pressurized like hell, so i know its not a normal leak. 
My dad said he thinks the jet may be clogged








anyone else experienced something like this!? 
I removed the fuse and went to the GTG like "what the hell just happened"


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

Quality. That's two failures in this thread so far.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

It does sound like a clogged jet--those were the same or similar symptoms as mine. I replaced the .5mm jet with the .6mm one and have had no problems so far. I sent the .5mm jet to Brad so he could take a look at it. The jets do disassemble, but I couldn't get mine completely apart to see what clogged it.
I don't think clogged jets are a quality issue until we can identify which component failed. It may be that the washer fluid leaves a residue that builds up. The jets are pretty small and it wouldn't take much. Maybe I need to run plain water during the summer or dilute the washer fluid. I'm waiting to hear back from Brad, but I just mail the jet yesterday. It may be that the .5mm jet is more prone to problems because it's so small.
NOTE: Evan's and my problems with the clogged jets demonstrate the importance of adding the LED to indicate when the pump is running!


[Modified by JettaRed, 6:51 AM 6-1-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

you cant run plain water in the system.and order a couple nozzles they are only 4 bucks a piece. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (NORTAVE2.0)*

Bill, exactly how did you hook up your led? Did you take power from the water pressure switch? If so, did you connect one wire led lead to the black wire and one to the gray wire? Or did you get power from one of the wires and ground the other lead of the led? 
I have mine hooked up so my positive lead on the led comes from the gray wire and negative goes all the way back to the black one. 
Brad says If I connect the black and gray wires together the pump should shut off. I am going to try that in a second.
My nozzle is not clogged.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

I found the problem with Brad's help. He's an expert. It seems the water pressure switch is bad. When I hook the black and grey wires together the pump shuts off. When they are off the sensor the pump runs full blast. Connected to the sensor the pump pulses. 
I'm not mad that its broken. Crap happens left and right and nothing can be gauranteed. Brad backs this product up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Has anyone switched to the .6mm nozzle? Thoughts?
Need water


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (2kjettaguy)*

I hooked up my LED like you did. When the pump is running, there's enough current to drive the LED.
Brad is great! He's very quick to respond to problems. Great customer service!
BTW, I'm using the .6mm jet and it's running fine.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Hmmm, I'm now getting misfires with the aquamist on when I'm at WOT for too long. Originally, it was just towards the end of 5th gear, but today I got it even at the top of 3rd, flashing CEL and all. I turned the water off and no flashing, even when pushing hard. Good and bad news: the car pulled strong even without the water on. Maybe it's not hot enough, or it's too humid?? I'm running the 0.5mm jet with the 2c kit and the 2.6" pulley. I have the water coming on pretty early (like around 2k rpm, I don't have my boost gauge in yet), but if it's *too* early, wouldn't I get misfires at low revs?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...but if it's *too* early, wouldn't I get misfires at low revs?
[HR][/HR]​Not really. The misfires are a result of the combination of both high boost and the water solution. If the boost is not too high, there's enough spark engergy to ignite the fuel even with the water. Plus, at lower rpms you are probably firing the fuel injector slower, resulting in less water.
Try adjusting the boost switch about a quarter turn clockwise to raise the trigger pressure a half pound or so. Reset the CEL and try to make it come on again. If it does, turn the screw another quarter turn and test again. Keep doing that until the CEL stays off.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not really. The misfires are a result of the combination of both high boost and the water solution..[HR][/HR]​yeah, that's fine, and that would explain why it's ok at low revs. But I thought that adjusting the trigger pressure to come on later wouldn't change a thing once it's on. My assumption was that for a given rpm and jet size, X amount of water would be deposited into the charger, regardless of the trigger point - basically that the boost pressure switch is binary. Doesn't it just short once it's past the trigger pressure?? If so, how does the engine "know" when the water started coming? On the other hand, if the water ramps up from where the trigger point is set, then everything makes sense, except that I don't know how such a switch would work.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

The boost pressure switch completes the circuit that runs through the fuel injector and controls the rate the high-speed switch (solenoid) operates at. So, in order for the water to spray according to the fuel injector duty cycle, the boost switch must first be triggered. Boost is controlled by the engine, and therefore the charger, rpms AND engine load (as determined by vacuum). Vacuum controls the bypass valve. So, in 4th gear and 3000 rpms, it's easy to hit 5 psi of boost, but in 1st gear you may not hit 5 psi until redline, if at all. Engine speed and O2 readings help determine the fuel injector duty cycle.
It's very complex, but the bottom line is that you have too much boost AND water if it comes on at 2000 rpms. Trust me, up the boost switch to 4.5 or 5 psi and you should be ok with the nozzle you have.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Bill, I'm with you 100% on what you're saying about how boost works. My only issue is with how my CEL was coming on. For example, the first time it happened, I had been at WOT in fifth gear for a few seconds (yeah, not exactly a legal speed). Now, at such a high boost, the water is going to be on for any reasonable setting of the pressure gauge trigger. Why should it matter if the trigger pressure is a little bit lower or higher?? Think of it this way: shift into fifth early, so you're lugging along at 2000 rpm. At 2500 rpm you've got sufficient boost to trigger the water, so it comes on at the injector rate. Everything is fine until 5000 rpm, when the CEL comes on. So you adjust the trigger point. Now it doesn't come on until 3000 rpm, but so what, because the situation is the same up at 5000 rpm as before. Do you get what I'm saying??
quote:[HR][/HR]It's very complex[HR][/HR]​Nah, it's not that bad. At least not the aspect that I'm trying to figure out.
quote:[HR][/HR]Trust me, up the boost switch to 4.5 or 5 psi and you should be ok with the nozzle you have.[HR][/HR]​It's not a matter of trust - I believe that you are right. It's just that I want to understand what's happening, not merely keep the CEL off!!
Basically, water vs boost is just a step function, with the injector rate convoluted in. So the location of the step shouldn't matter once you move away from it. Unless the physical system has a memory, i.e., accumulation of water, etc.


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

Who has the aquamist for the best price and what is the website. Thanks.
It's finally getting warm in Rochester and I need H2O!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (YourFace)*

Email Notification must not be working because I haven't seen any of the above conversation








Yes, you have it set too early. Regardless of when it comes on, its flooding the engine. I had mine set to come on at about 3.5 psi. It was fine in first and second (bogged a bit) but i was going in 4th wot and went close to redline. I let off the gas and got a flashing CEL and it stayed on. I know it was getting too much water because it would hesitate when i would gun it before accelerating
Yesterday I got the new sensor from Brad (no charge at all! Thanks Brad!) And i installed it today. It turns out that was the problem, but I also discovered something that was causing a bit of a problem with the system. If you look at how I mounted my system, I mounted the high speed valve on the top of my bracket with the fitting at a 90 degree angle to the pressure switch fitting. When the system was pressurized, if I touched the 3" length of pipe water would spray out. It seems that these fittings don't like the pipe to be curving into them too much. Likewise, i got the new sensor on and noticed it was leaking a bit, so I moved the high speed sensor to the left overtop my fuel lines. Its about 3/4 of the way to the jet. It works great. This way its closer, so less water gets sucked into the engine under vaccum and its a closer distance for the pressurized blast to travel. My ECU hasn't adapted to the water yet. 
People claim the obd2 ecus are adaptive. I can definately tell. When I first shut the water off the car drove well and didn't seem to lose too much timing. After a few restarts it was back to the rough top end. With the water its not a night and day difference. I felt a difference with it on today, but after running errands it seems to have gotten so much better. Now the ECU doesn't _know_ to turn timing back at the top end, so it can use the water so much better!
Going out tonight, ttyl


----------



## brendo (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

The boost pressure switch is set from Aquanist at 5psi, right?
You say that it adjusts ~.5psi for every quarter turn...
Is this right? I want to set mine to come on with about 2psi, so by these standards about a turn and a half counterclockwise should get me there?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (brendo)*

I had mine set at 3.5 psi approximately from the factory. At that setting it bogged the motor down. I am having good luck at 5 psi.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

Jan, you're absolutely right. I know what you are saying. My logic doesn't make sense. However, I was trying to explain observed behavior and I think I have some element of being correct. I'm not certain now why raising the boost trigger pressure makes a difference, but it does. (BUT, even with it coming on at 5 psi, I have gotten CELs running WOT for 20 or 30 seconds--again, I don't feel the engine misfiring, only see the CEL.)
Brendo, the factory setting for the NAPA boost switch is 4 psi and can be set to 2 psi if you turn it counter-clockwise all the way (be careful, I don't know if the screw comes out).
Evan, Brad does have some right angle connectors (and "T"s and "Y"s).


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (YourFace)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who has the aquamist for the best price and what is the website. Thanks.
It's finally getting warm in Rochester and I need H2O![HR][/HR]​The only site I know of is Brad's at http://www.kcsaab.com I think retail is the best you can get unless you get in on a group buy. We had one in May and Brad says he won't do another until next year. The discount was 10%, so, while good, it's not enough to keep waiting for a year.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The only site I know of is Brad's at http://www.kcsaab.com I think retail is the best you can get unless you get in on a group buy. We had one in May and Brad says he won't do another until next year. The discount was 10%, so, while good, it's not enough to keep waiting for a year.[HR][/HR]​I saw a group buy on an Rx-7 board. They were getting 20% off. This deal has passed though. I'm keeping my eyes open


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jan, you're absolutely right. I know what you are saying. My logic doesn't make sense. However, I was trying to explain observed behavior and I think I have some element of being correct.[HR][/HR]​For sure, empirically the evidence is there. I'd just like to understand a little better about what's going on in there. In any case, it's fun to play with, and even more fun to drive!
quote:[HR][/HR]BUT, even with it coming on at 5 psi, I have gotten CELs running WOT for 20 or 30 seconds[HR][/HR]​Didn't you get a speeding ticket recently?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Didn't you get a speeding ticket recently?








[HR][/HR]​Yeah, but no CELs that time. Plus, it was for 77 mph in a 55 when I thought it was 65.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (JettaRed)*

Hey guys, I finally had my boost gauge hooked up, still with the stock pulley. The max boost I've seen hit is 5 psi(it was really cold too), but most the time its 4. Now I havent tached out 4th or anything yet, but is this right? I only get boost at full throttle, half throttle takes the vacuum to 0. Just curious if this is the same results you guys were having.
Just browsed through some threads and saw you guys were getting 5-7psi








Is the vacumm supposed to drop down to 20 or so..I dont remember reading anything about that



[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 10:45 PM 6-8-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (TooLFan46n2)*

You sound normal. You won't hit 7 psi until about 6500 rpms in 3rd or higher. There has to be some load on the engine to close the bypass valve and direct the charge into the manifold.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Group Buy (TooLFan46n2)*

i never hit more than 6 psi with the stock pulley and im not even sure of that.if it was six it was brief.and it saw the rev limiter on a regular basis


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 8:17 PM 6-8-2002]


----------

